# Accountsperrung in ROM nach neuen Patch



## Zyronia (22. April 2010)

Feines Up Date bei ROM. 1. meinen Account gesperrt, da ich Gold von den Goldsellern (die vorher von frogster walten und schalten gelassen worden sind) gekauft habe . Support angeschrieben mal sehen was dabei raus kommt. 2. mit meinem 2. Account geht nix. Kann man nur rumlaufen feines Spiel.

Hat noch wer das Prob das er gesperrt wurde ?

Sollte man eventuell auf ein anderes Spiel wechseln ?


----------



## Ryga (22. April 2010)

Mein Mainaccount wurde auch gesperrt und das obwohl ich soviel kohle vorher in dias gesteckt hab... omg ich komm nicht rein...ladebalken beim sec-acc^^


----------



## dude1588 (22. April 2010)

*Hallo mein Spieler würde auch gesperrt bitte wenden sie sich an den Support.*

*Ja und nun habt ihr eine Idee*


----------



## Warrockz (22. April 2010)

hmm... leute ist schon ein mist mit dem neuen patch aber was sollst denk ma die neuen inhalte sind klasse(hören sich aufjedenfall so an)
das mit dem account sperren trifft anscheinend leider die falschen nämlich die die legal diamanten gekauft haben aber wenn man wie im ersten fall hier
beim goldseller sich was geholt hat dürfte
man ja wohl ein bisschen daran gedacht haben das man irgendwann dafür ne rechnung kassiert


----------



## FooFighter007 (22. April 2010)

Ein Kollege rief auch gerad an, das sein Account gesperrt wurde. Er hat aber viel Face2Face gehandelt um sich die AH Gebühren zu sparen und kann nicht ausschließen, da auch an "schmutziges" Gold gekommen zu sein. Er nimmt es aber gelassen und meinte nur, das das Wetter jetzt eh zu schön wird um nach Feierabend vor'nem MMORPG zu sitzen.

Bei mir funktioniert der Patch nicht und ich bin geneigt mich seiner Meinung anzuschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesen Sinne viel Glück an die zu Unrecht gesperrten und ein _sry, Pech gehabt_ an die berechtigt gesperrten


----------



## antjest1706 (22. April 2010)

Account-Sperre für Leute die bei Goldsellern kaufen absolut in Ordnung - ich hoffe das die konsequent jeden Sperren der dieses Miese Pack von Goldsellern unterstützt ... und die die gesperrt wurden, hört auf zu heulen wenn ihr nicht im Stande seid eurer Gold, so wie die meisten, selbst zu erfarmen/erspielen tja dann lass die Finger von RoM und Co ..

basta


----------



## Selmorphin (22. April 2010)

Die Neuerungen sind in den Patch-Notizen aufgeschrieben... (nein [noch] keine neuen Klassen)

Und dass dein Account gesperrt wurde ist das einzige richtige! Dass Gold kaufen nicht erlaubt ist muss man wissen...

Ich bin nach kurzer Zeit ins Spiel gekommen und hatte erst keine Probleme... Jetzt aber hat der Chat riesen Verzögerungen und meine Skills werden erst nach einiger Wartezeit ausgeführt. Auf einmal sind dann alle NPCs und Spieler verschwunden und somit der letzte Rest vom Spielspass...
Das ist ja aber immer so an den Patchtagen. Ein Sprichwort: "Never play, on a Patchday"
Und nein ich wurde nicht gesperrt, hätte auch keinen Grund dafür^^
Ach und einen Tag ohne RoM ist ja wohl NICHT der Weltuntergang, kann mich Foofighter nur anschliessen^^


----------



## EnurEpac (22. April 2010)

ach Mensch.

ne Menge Leute, von denen ich mich nicht mehr verabschieden konnte:


bb und viel spass noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnimalusII (22. April 2010)

wo stand, das Goldkauf bei Goldsellern verboten ist? zeigt mir mal den Passus in den AGB von vor 2 Wochen...


----------



## Esperli (22. April 2010)

Das stand schon immer in den AGBs und steht auch bei allen anderen Onlinespielen drinne. Ich weine den gesperrten Leuten jedenfalls nicht nach, denn die sind daran Schuld das ich jedes Mal erstmal zugespammt werde wenn ich in bestimmte Regionen komme. Kann nur hoffen das sowas jetzt öfter passiert.


----------



## Razorace (22. April 2010)

Wie können den die sogenannten " Flasche Leute ", die nix für können gesperrt werden?

Weil ich habe auch paar Dias übers AH verkauft, nur kann ich ja nicht wissen wer die kaufen tut. Und ob der Gold von den Sellern hatte. Muss ich nun auch mit na Sperrung rechnen?


----------



## AnimalusII (22. April 2010)

nur mal spasseshalber...:

*10. Spielgegenstände (sog.".Item")*
*
*
*10.4 Dem Nutzer ist es ausdrücklich untersagt, die items . in welcher Form auch immer . an Dritte zu verkaufen, zu vermieten oder anderweitig anzubieten. *
*Ein Verstoß gegen diese Bestimmung führt zur Kündigung aus wichtigem Grund nach Ziff. 4.3.*
*
*
*das war der einzig bedenkliche Absatz in den AGB´s auf der RoM Page... also, dann hat eigentlich keiner mehr on zu dürfen ^^, von Gold steht da nirgendwo was...   *
*hab aus Neugierde mal nachgeschaut...*


----------



## FooFighter007 (22. April 2010)

Meiner Einschätzung nach werden die Sperren eh nur temporärer Natur sein. Denkt ihr etwa Frogster will euch und euer Geld gehen lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Patch-Day


----------



## Benjamin360 (22. April 2010)

also ein bisschen verblödet seit ihr schon oder?
goldkaufen bei drittanbieter is bei jedem mmorpg verboten!
denkt doch erstmal bevor ihr schreibt-.-


----------



## mh0 (22. April 2010)

NEVER PLAY ON PATCHDAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FooFighter007 (22. April 2010)

EVER PRAY ON PATCHDAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esperli (22. April 2010)

@Razorace
Nein du wirst nicht gesperrt, es ist nicht verboten Dias über das AH zu verkaufen. Und was der Käufer damit macht kannst du ja nicht beeinflussen. Es geht in erster Linie um die Leute die auf den Spamm vor Varanas und im Global Chat antworten, bzw. muss man mit den Chars Handel getrieben haben.
Denke auch das die Sperre nur temporär wird, aber Strafe muss sein.


----------



## Zyronia (22. April 2010)

antjest1706 schrieb:


> Account-Sperre für Leute die bei Goldsellern kaufen absolut in Ordnung - ich hoffe das die konsequent jeden Sperren der dieses Miese Pack von Goldsellern unterstützt ... und die die gesperrt wurden, hört auf zu heulen wenn ihr nicht im Stande seid eurer Gold, so wie die meisten, selbst zu erfarmen/erspielen tja dann lass die Finger von RoM und Co ..
> 
> basta



Wenn die Preise nicht mit Absicht nach oben getrieben worden wären , würde man auch kein Gold kaufen müssen. Wenn man sich keine Ausrüstung kauft, kommt man in keine Ini mit. Wie heißt es so schön " W7M mit Mat und Pat und Waffe" hahaha. Wie soll man zu guter Ausrüstung kommen wenn man nicht mitgenommen wir ??


----------



## Dunkelhaut (22. April 2010)

ich kann auch nicht den ganzen tag farmen gehn trotzdem kaufe ich kein gold denn durch den goldkauf geht die wirtschaft eines servers total den bach runter 
die hohen preise haben wir den goldkäufern zu verdanken aussage ach scheiss drauf dann kauf ich halt für 5 EUR noch 10 mios und kauf mir den stab	
was soll das ich hab in der ganzen zeit die ich spiele noch keine 2 mios zusammengebracht 

warum muss man sich von den bis zum geht nicht mehr aufgepimpten leuten unter druck setzen lassen	
gibt es denn keine normalen gilden mehr auf den servern? wenn das so wäre sollte man sich tatsächlich überlegen aufzuhören 

wo bleibt denn da der spielspass? gibts den nicht mehr?


----------



## Esperli (22. April 2010)

@Zyronia
Dann hast anscheinend keine oder nur eine sehr eigennützige Gilde. Wenn jemand im Chat schon schreibt das er mindestens xxx Mat oder xxx Pat oder T10 Waffe will, dann ist für mich jedenfalls der Inigang mit solchen Leuten gestorben, da dort nicht der Spielspass sondern die Beute an erster Stelle steht. Ich war bisher nur in Gilden die auch schwächere unterstützen, denen ist es egal wieviel von irgendwas du hast, solange du dein Bestes versuchst und dich gut in die Gruppe integrierst.

Normal läuft es ja auch so ab:
Du Questest bis 55.
Danach geht man Höhle der Zyklopen(50er) bis man den Großteil seines Sets zusammen hat (mit 55 ist die Instanz nicht allzu schwer, auch ungepimpt als 6er Gruppe).
Das Set kannst du dann aufwerten wenn du magst.
Mit einem kompletten Zyklopen-Set bist du dann super gerüstet für die höheren Inis.

Wenn du so vorgehst brauchst du kein/kaum Gold, allenfalls ein paar Diamanten, und die solltest durch den Verkauf von überschüssigem Equipment locker bekommen.

Alternativ gibt es ja auch noch den Raid für das Lyk-Set im Drachenzahngebirge für das man nichtmal in eine Instanz rein muss. Also ich finde es gibt genug Alternativen um Goldseller meiden zu können.


----------



## EnurEpac (22. April 2010)

ich hab jetzt mal 'ne ganz doofe Frage: wo kommt denn das Gold der Goldseller her?


----------



## Esperli (22. April 2010)

Die Goldseller haben entweder Bots (Chars laufen in einer Gegend rum und sammeln Tagesquest Items, funktioniert automatisch) oder Chinafarmer (Leute in Korea oder China... die nur rumlaufen und irgendwas sammeln), anschließend wird der Kram im Auktionshaus verkauft.


----------



## MrBlaki (23. April 2010)

Entschuldige lieber Te.
Aber du beschwehrst dich darüber das du gebannt wurdest weil du die AGB verletzt hast und Gold gekauft hast?
Fail.
So muss das.


----------



## FooFighter007 (23. April 2010)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das viele der höher-gehts-nimmer-Fraktion, die sonst immer gerne in der Nähe des Hausmädchens posieren, am kommenden WE nicht anzutreffen sein werden - nur mal so ne Vermutung


----------



## marshmellow07 (23. April 2010)

Zyronia schrieb:


> Feines Up Date bei ROM. 1. meinen Account gesperrt, da ich Gold von den Goldsellern (die vorher von frogster walten und schalten gelassen worden sind) gekauft habe . Support angeschrieben mal sehen was dabei raus kommt. 2. mit meinem 2. Account geht nix. Kann man nur rumlaufen feines Spiel.
> 
> Hat noch wer das Prob das er gesperrt wurde ?
> 
> Sollte man eventuell auf ein anderes Spiel wechseln ?



Haha....

Ist doch bekannt das sollche Dinge in MMO´s nicht gedultet werden! Selber schuld, sag ich da nur mehr nur!

Ich lach mich hier schief!!!!!


----------



## Selmorphin (23. April 2010)

AnimalusII schrieb:


> nur mal spasseshalber...:
> 
> *10. Spielgegenstände (sog.".Item")*
> *
> ...



Es heisst ja, dass "Spielgegenstände" nicht verkauft werden dürfen... und Gold ist ein Spielgegenstand = Es steht ausdrücklich, dass man kein Gold verkaufen darf!

Und deinen Schluss, dass keiner mehr on darf kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen... würdest du mir den erklären?
mfg Selmo


----------



## SpaceMonky (23. April 2010)

EnurEpac schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt mal 'ne ganz doofe Frage: wo kommt denn das Gold der Goldseller her?



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß die Chinafarmer nicht nur botten (das tun eher privat farmer), sondern massiv auf exploits zurückgegriffen haben, die unmittelbar mit AH und Postversand zu tun hatten. Dies war mit Sicherheit auch ein Grund, warum Frogster die Server zur besten Spielzeit (gegen 18:00 Uhr) runtergefahren hat. 

Ansonsten ... wer die Gold-Spammer unterstützt hat hat sich den Bann IMO redlich verdient !! ^^

LG SpaceMonky


----------



## sommerrasen (23. April 2010)

Hi,

da macht euch man keinen großen Kopf, wegen der Accountsperrung, dauert vielleicht ein wenig...nach dem Motto: erhobener Zeigefinger DU..DU. Dat DARFSTE ABER NICHT WIEDER MACHEN, und dann könnt ihr weiter spielen.
Das wirklich Unerträgliche in dem Spiel ist das Forum, welches Kritik an dem Spiel sofort rücksichtslos unterbindet. Die GM sehen nur ihre Aufgabe darin so etwas überhaupt nicht erst aufkommenh zulassen, die Themen werden sofort geschlossen.
Im Spiel selber sind sie allerdings nicht in der Lage, für einen reibungslosen Ablauf zu sorgen. Man kauft für viele Euros, Diamanten und damit dann Teile zum Freischalten des Weltchats, um vielleicht etwas zu verkaufen, war nicht mehr möglich da im Sekundenabstand dei Text aus dem Chatfenster gedrückt wurde durch die Werbung der Goldseller.
Das Ganze ging so über Wochen, bis schl.lich ein Handel auch über das Ah durch inflationäre Preise nicht mehr möglich war.
Erst nun nach geraumer Zeit bequemten sich die Spieleleiter die Goldschwemme zu bekämpfen, allerdings nicht auf Kosten der Goldseller sondrn auf Kosten der Spieler.S.h. hier in diesem Forum: Accountsperre.
ROM ist z.Z. das schlimmste Abzockerangebot, was es im net unter den Onliespielen gibt. Ich möchte Jedem nur raten lasst die Finger davon, es gibt besserer und vor allen Dingen, es gibt Onlinespiele zu normalen vernünftigen annehmbaren Preisen, auch mit Foren die geschickt und freundlich und kompetent und fair gemanaged werden.
Achso....ich bin nicht gesperrt..werde aber in Kürze auf ein anderes Spiel wechseln


----------



## sommerrasen (23. April 2010)

Hi

an alle "in Ketten" :..

schreibt doch einmal, wenn ihr denn nun endlich einmal Post vom Support erhalten habt, ob es nun eine tempor. und dann wie lange , oder eine permanente Sperrung ist.

Auch wäre vielleicht noch von Interesse ob auch euer Goldbestand ein wenig auf nN(normal Null) reduziert wurde.


----------



## Gilden72 (23. April 2010)

Jetzt ist es ja raus Forgster hat ne bann welle gestartet, aber wenn ich dises Begründung in ihrem Forum sehe, richt das für mich eher danach !
1. man will von eigenen Fehler ablenken (ich mein der Ban der Goldseller im Vorraus, das wär ein einfaches gewesen es waren Tagelang immer die gleichen !
2. man will die geldmaschine wierder ans laufen bringen, ohne die Item shop sachen hat man keine chance mehr in dem Game, vorher konnt sich die Spieler ja noch mit dem Gold sachen aus dem Ah holen(auch wenn es vom Goldseller kam) 
jetzt bietet man dicke runen im Itemshop an.....
So wie das Spiel sich entwickelt hat, kann man direkt bei WOW bleiben wenn man davon kommt
Preislich wird sich da nicht mehr viel tuen

Das soll jetzt nicht heissen, das ich Goldkauf gut heisse, aber das stinkt meiner meinung nach,ganz gewaltig, was frogster da abzieht


----------



## sommerrasen (23. April 2010)

Hi, Gilden 72

da hast du mit deinem Beitrag voll ins Schwarze getroffen. WOW ist monatlich aber entschieden billiger, und diese Abzockerei mit gleichzeitigem Verdummen der Spieler durch Frogster's
Kommentare, so etwas gibt es bei WOW nicht und auch bei keinem anderen Spiel online.
Es ist von Seiten der Firma Fr. eine Unverschämtheit den meist doch noch recht jungen Spielern, über Glücksspielmethoden, die Euronen aus den Taschen zu ziehen.
Schade, das diese schon kriminellen Methoden nicht auch in den enschlägigen Magazinen einmal angeprangert werden. Aber nein, ganz im Gegenteil von den Unkosten wirst du selten was finden.
Nun ja Jeder muss für sich entscheiden, ob er seinen letzten Cent an so ein unausgereiftes, mit unendlichen massivev Fehlern ausgestattetes Spiel verschwendet.
Mein Rat : spielt jedes andere game und ihr spart echtes Geld ^^


----------



## Sharqaas (23. April 2010)

Gold kaufen und beschweren wenn man gesperrt wird? LOL das ist so dämlich da kann man garnix mehr zu sagen...


----------



## FooFighter007 (23. April 2010)

Im RoM Forum haben die ersten gesperrten Spieler Rückmeldung vom Support - mit unterschiedlichen Begründungen aber alle 14 Tage Sperre.


----------



## Thip (23. April 2010)

Hey,

bei einem aus meiner Gilde wurde der Main Account gesperrt, weil er seinem Twink (Auf einem anderen Acc) Gold gesendet hat.
Das find ich viel schlimmer! Alle anderen die sich Gold gekauft haben sind selber schuld. 
Aber soll man nun Angst haben, dass sie einem den Acc sperren nur weil man mal eine große Menge Gold ohne Gegenleistung bekommen hat? Dann können die doch jeden zweiten Acc sperren, weil man sich Gold von einem Gildenmitglied geleliehen hat, sowas is doch affig...

MfG Thip


----------



## FooFighter007 (23. April 2010)

wenn das die einige Grundlage der Anschuldigung war, stimmt zumindest wieder mein Weltbild in Sachen Inkompetenz bei Frogster


----------



## johannesjm (23. April 2010)

mir hat man auch meinen account gesperrt für 2 wochen..ich hab in den letzten 6 monaten 500 euro an dias bei frogster gekauft...die meiste zeit hab ich damit verbracht der gilde zu helfen am anfang...weil ich wenig zeit zum spielen hatte hab ich dann mal ein bisschen gold gekauft um meine rüstung und waffe zu pimpen..die preise im ah sind ja plötzlich explodiert..da gabs ja nix mehr unter ner millionen...hab vorher wochenlang gefarmt, aber bis du ne millionen hast biste ne ganze woche dran wenn du nur ein paar stunden spielen kannst...
ich finde es völlig überzogen dass frogster so reagiert..nur weil die die goldseller nicht in den griff bekamen, haben sie jetzt ihre wut an den spielern ausgelassen....an mir verdienen die keinen cent mehr...war nicht sehr clever


----------



## Esperli (23. April 2010)

Es ist völlig egal wieviel Kohle ihr in das Spiel gesteckt habt, wenn man was falsch macht muss man dafür auch den Kopf hinhalten.


----------



## sommerrasen (23. April 2010)

Hi, 
wieso mach wer was falsch wenn er seinem Twink größere Mengen Gold sendet oder umgekehrt ? Dafür gesperrt zu werden ist schon eine Unverschämtheit.

Ich kann nur allen Spielern, die sich von Frogster betrogen fühlen, raten, wechselt auf ein anderes Spiel, ROM ist nur eine ABZOCKGESCHICHTE, und dazu noch eine der am schlechtesten programierten Spiele.
Erspart euch jeden Ärger in einem Spiel und auch ihr werdet wieder Spass am Spielen bekommen, nur natürlich nicht in rom von frogster, das großartigste f2p Spiel. Und damit Ihr Alle wieder besser gelaunt seid, könnt ihre nun wirklich laut lachen über die Bzeichnung f2p für rom ^^


----------



## Esperli (23. April 2010)

Mein Vorredner hat geschrieben das er Gold GEKAUFT hat, und nicht das er es sich zwischen den Twinks rumschickt, was überigens jeder macht.


----------



## Fyralon (23. April 2010)

Benjamin360 schrieb:


> also ein bisschen verblödet seit* ihr schon oder?
> goldkaufen bei drittanbieter is bei jedem mmorpg verboten!
> denkt doch erstmal bevor ihr schreibt-.-



*Na ja dazu schreib ich mal nichts ausser das deine Aussage wohl ein Eigentor sein sollte?!	www.seitseid.de 



Mfg


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (23. April 2010)

Die Leute die sich bei nem Goldseller Gold gekauft haben da kann ich nur sagen , schön gemacht Frogster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt kommt nicht an , dass ihr nicht wusstet das es verboten ist.
In allen MMORPG's ist das verboten.

Hoffe die Spieler die bei den Goldsellern gekauft haben lernen dadrauß und ich hoffe auch das die Goldseller auch endlich mal aufhören den Global vollzuspammen.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (23. April 2010)

Achja und an sommerrasen: Geh zu deinem WoW und hör auf über RoM so zu reden als ob es der letzte Dreck wäre.
Das Spiel hat Stärken und Schwächen.
WoW wird auch solangsam zu ner Abzocke mit den Ingame-Sachen die man sich für 10-20&#8364; kaufen kann.


----------



## sommerrasen (24. April 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Achja und an sommerrasen: Geh zu deinem WoW und hör auf über RoM so zu reden als ob es der letzte Dreck wäre.
> Das Spiel hat Stärken und Schwächen.
> WoW wird auch solangsam zu ner Abzocke mit den Ingame-Sachen die man sich für 10-20&#8364; kaufen kann.



hallo, da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht: ROM ist der letzte Dreck, und ich kann nur hoffen, das ein Großteil der Spieler ob nun gesperrt, und das allein werden nur in Deutschland schon zig Tausende sein, oder nicht gesperrt, auf Grund dieser Willkürlichkeiten von Frogster, *endgültig das Spiel verlassen*, und sagen es gibt wesentlich Bessere, wo das Spielen jeden noch erfreuen kann. 

Also : * tschüüss fogster es hat kein Spass gemacht*

müsstet ihr dann sagen ^^

Achso, ich bin kein WOW-Spieler aber wer weiss was kommt.

*Allen* natürlich ein schönes , sonniges Wochenende


----------



## Grimtom (24. April 2010)

Mehr als richtig, wer meint Gold gegen Geld kaufen zu müssen, hat es nicht mehr als verdient.

Und dann auch noch in einem Forum um "Mitleid zu betteln" ist schon mehr als dreist.


----------



## Gilden72 (24. April 2010)

Das problem mit dem sperren ist nur Fr hat rein auf verdacht gesperrt. Es wurde alles gesperrt was per ingame mail Gold in grösseren Summen verschickt hat, egal ob Du jetzt von deinem Main deinem Twink ne grosse Summe geschickt hast, oder ob Du Gold von einem Seller bekommen hast. Es wird alles was Gold in grossen Summe verschickt oder empangen hat gesperrt. Und das finde ich dan echt Top, das man das vorher so gut geprüft hat......


----------



## FooFighter007 (24. April 2010)

Das ist ja auch genau das Problem ...

Froggi: Hey DB Admin, die Schlitzis klauen mir meine zahlenden Kunden. Erstell mir ne Abfrage die die Schweine findet
DB Admin: wie lange habe ich dafür Zeit, Chef?
Froggi: Bis gestern
DB Admin: also wie immer, Chef. Dann garantiere ich aber nur für etwa 70% der Treffer
Froggi: fair enough
DB Admin: und was ist mit den 30%, Chef?
Froggi: die kriegen nach 14 tagen mit den 70% die Accounts zurück und werden sich darüber noch freuen
DB Admin: und in der Zwischenzeit verifiziert der Support dann die 70% oder, Chef?
Froggi: Quatsch, die müssen Chapter III Tickets kloppen bis der Arzt kommt
DB Admin: ja, aber ...
Froggi: Nix aber, weißt du was ne genaue Überprüfung an Zeit und somit Geld kosten würde?

In diesem Sinne noch nen schönen RL Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeadHunterJo (26. April 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> <BR>Die Leute die sich bei nem Goldseller Gold gekauft haben da kann ich nur sagen , schön gemacht Frogster <IMG class=bbc_emoticon alt=
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<BR><BR><BR>

Diese Ahnahme ist ein Irrtum DaRkHeLLBoY95 - Es muß in den Spielregeln und AGB explizit beschrieben werden was verboten ist !<BR><BR>
Auszug aus den RoM-AGBs :<BR><BR>&nbsp;10.4 Dem Nutzer ist es ausdrücklich untersagt, die items . in welcher Form auch immer . an Dritte zu verkaufen, zu vermieten oder anderweitig anzubieten. Ein Verstoß gegen diese Bestimmung führt zur Kündigung aus wichtigem Grund nach Ziff. 4.3.<BR><BR>

Jetzt mal RICHTIG lesen! Das ist der einzige Punkt in den AGBs der sich auf auf Items im Game bezieht!<BR>
Kein Wort über Goldkauf--&gt; InGame-Gold ist kein Item sondern eine Währung zum Kauf von Items bzw Ausrüstungsgegenständen/Waffen etc !<BR><BR>
Und jetzt lesen wir das mal richtig - an Dritte zu verkaufen - <BR><BR>

Beispiel dazu:
<BR><BR>1. Verkäufer Item-Shop - 2. Käufer Spieler 
<BR><BR>und jetzt schaut euch mal die Globals bei RoM an, dort bieten Spieler Items ausm Item-Shop gegen die Währung InGame-Gold an, die per Geschenk-Funktion verschickt werden!<BR><BR>
1.Verkäufer Item-Shop - 2. Käufer Spieler - weiterverkauf an 3. Käufer Spieler Ingame ohne Dias mittels *Geschenk-Option*<BR><BR>
Was ist wohl jetzt eher mit diesem Punkt der AGBs gemeint?<BR><BR>------<BR><BR>

Die Aussage, Frogster ist ein Abzocker betrifft - der kann ich nur zustimmen<BR><BR>
1. Preise für Dias - ein Witz<BR>
2. Die Änderungen&nbsp;InGame was die Haltbarkeit-Anpassung von Schmuck/Waffen/Rüstungen betrifft - wurde einfach herab gesetzt<BR>
3. Gleichzeitig mit Punkt 2 wurden die Rep-Kosten erhöht <BR><BR>

und was die Aussetzung des Dia-Handels über das AH betrifft - was ja zum Anlass genommen wurde, Spieler wegen Gold-Kauf bei Gold-Sellern&nbsp;zu sperren - ein wenig fragwürdig - merkwürdig!!<BR><BR>

Wer auf dem Server Laoch spielt sollte mal Gilden-Member der Gilden Nightmaredeamons &amp; Delirium fragen wieviel sie verdient haben am Ankauf von *billigen* Dias im AH und den Wiederverkauf&nbsp;zu überhöhten Preisen&nbsp;im AH - was übrigens nicht verboten ist , aber was die Gilden betrifft etwas fragwürdig und läßt sehr viel Platz für Vermutungen !!!!!&nbsp;Auch was die Preis-Explosion bei Stats und Items im Global betrifft, einige Verkäufer waren von den genannten Gilden.&nbsp;*Alle die nun deswegen flamen wollen, die Absprache für diese Aktion fand auf dem TS-Server der Gilde Delirium statt*


----------



## Shannon16907 (26. April 2010)

> Jetzt mal RICHTIG lesen! Das ist der einzige Punkt in den AGBs der sich auf auf Items im Game bezieht!<BR>
> Kein Wort über Goldkauf--&gt; InGame-Gold ist kein Item sondern eine Währung zum Kauf von Items bzw Ausrüstungsgegenständen/Waffen etc





*FALSCH! 

*Gold ist ein Gegenstand und wird als solcher behandelt, ersthaftmal bitte Ahnung haben von den Sachen die man schreibt -.-"


Und an alle anderen, sagt mal ne schlechtere Ausrede ist euch nit eingefallen außer: "wusste ich nit?"

Das könnt ihr eurer Oma erzählen, hoffendlich stellen die den 14 Tage Bann auf nen Perma Bann um sowas sollte einfach nicht spielen.


Klingt hart, ist aber so...


----------



## HeadHunterJo (26. April 2010)

Ich denke mal das ich ein wenig Ahnung habe.

Aber das ist ja auch nicht der Punkt ..... fakt ist, der KAUF von Gold ist laut AGBs bei RoM nicht verboten , nur der VERKAUF von ITEMs an Dritte!!!!

Und wer weiß, vielleicht gefällt es ja Frogster schon morgen nicht mehr,dass Items ausm Item-Shop an Dritte verkauft werden, mittels Geschenk-Funktion gegen Gold . 

Dann sage ich, gleiches Recht (Unrecht) für alle und schreibe auch Perma-Bann für die Verkäufer und Käufer von Items ausm Item-Shop ... dann möchte ich ma dazu deine Meinung lesen !!


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (26. April 2010)

"....die items , in welcher Form auch immer....."

Gold ist ein Item.

Und jeder der einen gesunden Menschenverstand hat weiß doch , dass das Verboten ist.
In (eigentlich) ALLEN MMORPG's ist es verboten Items , in welcher Form auch immer , von einem anderen Anbieter zu kaufen.
Wieso sollte das Frogster auch zulassen ? Damit sie mit dem Spiel kein Verdienst machen können ?

Ich persönlich habe kein Mitleid mit den die Gold von den Typen gekauft haben. Ist nur scheiße , dass manche die kein Gold da gekauft haben nen Bann bekommen haben , aber bei den Leuten , die kurz ein Bann bekommen haben ,weil sie eine große Goldmenge versendet haben , weiß ich , dass sie wieder spielen können.

(P.S.: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten!)


----------



## Shannon16907 (26. April 2010)

HeadHunterJo schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das ich ein wenig Ahnung habe.
> 
> Aber das ist ja auch nicht der Punkt ..... fakt ist, der KAUF von Gold ist laut AGBs bei RoM nicht verboten , nur der VERKAUF von ITEMs an Dritte!!!!





Dann nimmst du aber an einen illegalen Geschäft teil da du den VERKAUF von Items tollerierst und damit auch die AGB´s brichst...


----------



## HeadHunterJo (26. April 2010)

Moment mal ..... wo steht das es illegal ist Gold zu kaufen?

In welchem Punkt von den AGBs von RoM/Frogster ?

Nur weil es in anderen Games so ist? 

Jede AGB muß zu dem passen was Angeboten wird, muß darauf zugeschnitten sein- ansonsten wird eine AGB abgemahnt!
Es muß darin stehen was erlaubt bzw verboten ist .... Die Nutzungsbedingungen !

Was steht da nun wirklich drin? 

Ich lese in den AGBs von RoM was von Gebühren - wo bitte zahle ich Gebühren?

Ich lese was von Items dürfen nicht an Dritte VERKAUFT werden ? 

Aber nichts davon das Gold nicht GEKAUFT werden darf!!!

Es mag für einige von Euch verwerflich sein, wenn jemand Manasteine bei denen kauft *auch illegal, weil ja das Gold zur Herstellung dafür von denen illegal ist*,
jemand Gold von denen kauft damit man RoM überhaupt noch weiter spielen kann (siehe mein Post oben Punkt 1 bis 3) !

In meinen Augen ist es jedoch auch verwerflich reales Geld (Euros) in Dias zutauschen , um die dann im AH gegen Gold anzubieten !


----------



## Shannon16907 (26. April 2010)

> In meinen Augen ist es jedoch auch verwerflich reales Geld (Euros) in Dias zutauschen , um die dann im AH gegen Gold anzubieten !




Wie blöde kann man sein? Sry aber muss man so sagen.

1. OHNE diese Leuet würde es das game nicht geben!

2. Wenn man das Gold nicht verkaufen darf, machst du dich strafbar wenn du es kaufst -.-

3. Niemand muss Gold kaufen um überhaupt noch spielen zu können, du kannst nur so neben bei Gold farmen, wer keine Zeit investieren will
 in so ein Game der soll nicht spielen...


----------



## Headsprung (26. April 2010)

hmmm hier muss ich auch mal was sagen zud en leuten deren acc gespert worden ist hier habt das in 2 wochen wieda 
und 2. hier gebe ich vielen leuten recht wenn man schon die preise hochtreiben will dan wenigstens net übertrieben bei uns kostet so ein T7 stein schon fast 3kk und net mehr 700k- 1kk oO das ist der reine wahnsin dort wie die preise sind =/


----------



## Sweety_Spider (26. April 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die AGB's etwas schwammig geschrieben, da hätte man etwas mehr ins Detail gehen müssen. Die kann man sich im Prinzip stellenweise so auslegen wie es gerade passt. Aber auch wenn man sich darüber aufregt, es wird sich daran nichts ändern.^^

Ich find den Kauf bei den Goldsellern auch nicht besonders und würde es selber auch nicht machen, aber meiner Meinung nach hätte man gegen diese schon eher vorgehen müssen.

Was ich allerdings nicht so toll finde und das habe ich mehrfach schon gelesen, dass selbst Leute die bei einem User im Spiel etwas gekauft haben, was dieser ohne das Wissen des anderen bei einem dieser Goldseller gekauft hat, ebenfalls gebannt wurden. Genauso wie Leute zu bannen, die eine höhere Summe an gold auf ihren Twink geschickt haben. Sorry, aber das kann nicht angehen.
Ich kenne es von anderen Spielen her, dass ERST geprüft wird, woher kommt das Item/Gold und wenn es wissentlich illegal beschafft, DANN wird gebannt. Nein hier läuft es anders rum, erst bannen und dann mal schauen wer es wirklich verdient hat.

Und das kann nicht sein...

P.S. Shannon16907 man musst nicht andere als "blöde bezeichnen" nur wenn Du die Dinge etwas anders sieht.

so far...

viel Spaß beim Zerreißen meiner Antwort ^^


----------



## Shannon16907 (26. April 2010)

Sweety_Spider schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind die AGB's etwas schwammig geschrieben, da hätte man etwas mehr ins Detail gehen müssen. Die kann man sich im Prinzip stellenweise so auslegen wie es gerade passt. Aber auch wenn man sich darüber aufregt, es wird sich daran nichts ändern.^^
> 
> Ich find den Kauf bei den Goldsellern auch nicht besonders und würde es selber auch nicht machen, aber meiner Meinung nach hätte man gegen diese schon eher vorgehen müssen.
> 
> ...




Ich habe es 1x nett erklärt wenn man es dann nicht versteht dann geht mir das auf dem Zeiger...


----------



## Sweety_Spider (26. April 2010)

Und das gibt das Recht beleidigend zu werden? Sorry, aber sowas sollte man sich lediglich denken und nicht schreiben. Das ist nicht konstruktiv und bringt keinen weiter.
Und wenn es Dir "auf den Zeiger geht"... Ich denke nicht, dass Du gezwungen bist, weiterhin zu antworten^^


----------



## FooFighter007 (26. April 2010)

Lies dir mal im RoM Forum die Posts von Zarador dazu durch. Der scheint juristisch *etwas *bewandert zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bsp.


----------



## HeadHunterJo (26. April 2010)

bevor hier böse Worte fallen Shannon16907 , beende ich dieses Thema mal, jedem seine Meinung über AGBs bzw Regeln!

Was das farmen betrifft, nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit stundenlang zu farmen. Ich kann es jedenfalls nicht oder besser gesagt, ich würde hier nicht mehr *spielen* sondern nur noch farmen bzw craften! Aber ist das der Sinn RoM zu spielen?
Arbeit und Familie sind zb große Hinderungsgründe dafür hier ständig online zu sein und seit dem Bug mit der Gildenburg fällt bei mir auch der Abbau von Rohstoffen weg! 

Gehen wir hier doch mal zu den Ursachen bzw Veranlassungen einiger Spieler sich hier Gold zu kaufen:

1. Beispiel:

Ein Bekannter von mir geht mittags offline weil er zur Spätschicht muß, er war ne Stunde nur on - hat Post abgeholt/ das Minigame gemacht.
Um 22:30 kommt er wieder on und was sieht er gleich - richtig - 2 seiner Rüstungsteile sind weg ,fertig gepimpt mit gelben Stats. Gleich schreibt er den Support an und schildert den Verlust!
Am nächsten Morgen die E-Mail vom Support - Die Ausrüstungs-Gegenstände werden nicht ersetzt da er sie zerstört/zerschmolzen hat !*??? er war auf Arbeit*
Auf die nächste Anfrage antwortet der Support sinngemäß!

Er schaut auf seinen Goldstand - ca 3KK ...... und entschließt sich dann Gold bei einem Gold-Seller zu holen!

Ist sein Kauf so verwerflich?

2. Beispiel:

Ich geh mit einer Gruppe in die HdO, der Tank nutzt selbst im Boss-Kampf nur Einhandhammer + Schild.
Auf meine Frage warum er keine Zweihand-Waffe benutzt, im Boss-Kampf, sagt er im TS sie wäre durch einen Bug verschwunden - Schild + Einhandhammer wäre plötzlich doppelt vorhanden gewesen - 1x trug er die Waffen und 1x waren beide im Baggy zu sehen - Es macht nen Neustart, Waffe+Schild nur noch einmal zu sehen aber sein T8 Eisenstachel war verschwunden. Den Support hat er dann sofort angeschrieben, positive Antwort vom Support mit einigen Codes in der Mail!

Ersetzt wurden : Eisenstachel , 100 Ladungen , 3x Makelose Manasteine, 2x Bohrer für Runen, beide Runen

Wie soll er aus diesen Sachen einen Eisenstachel T8 herstellen?

Gold hatte er kaum noch - Buff-Food und Repkosten sind beim Ritter ernorm!


Also ich verurteile diese beiden Spieler nicht weil sie Gold gekauft haben  - ob nun verboten oder nicht


----------



## Shannon16907 (27. April 2010)

HeadHunterJo schrieb:


> bevor hier böse Worte fallen Shannon16907 , beende ich dieses Thema mal, jedem seine Meinung über AGBs bzw Regeln!
> 
> Was das farmen betrifft, nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit stundenlang zu farmen. Ich kann es jedenfalls nicht oder besser gesagt, ich würde hier nicht mehr *spielen* sondern nur noch farmen bzw craften! Aber ist das der Sinn RoM zu spielen?
> Arbeit und Familie sind zb große Hinderungsgründe dafür hier ständig online zu sein und seit dem Bug mit der Gildenburg fällt bei mir auch der Abbau von Rohstoffen weg!
> ...



Leute, ich glaube ihr versteht nicht, nichts rechtfertigt Goldkauf, würde Frogster das nicht am Ars** vorbeigehen dann hätten sie das recht 
damit vor Gericht zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Leute hört auf das mit i-was zu rechtfertigen das ist schlichtweg nicht möglich -.-

Und die Erfahrungen mit dem Support kennt jeder, da kann man nichts machen, hab auch schon nen T9 Stab verloren, war ärgerlich aber
es ist nur ein SPIEL!


----------



## FooFighter007 (27. April 2010)

> Leute, ich glaube ihr versteht nicht, nichts rechtfertigt Goldkauf, würde Frogster das nicht am Ars** vorbeigehen dann hätten sie das recht
> damit vor Gericht zu ziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaub mir, die sind zu intelligent, um mit den AGBs vor Gericht zu erscheinen - Gerichte kümmern sich nämlich herzlich wenig um Dinge wie den _gesunden Menschenverstand_ oder das _Rechtsempfinden einer Community_.


----------



## Shannon16907 (27. April 2010)

FooFighter007 schrieb:


> glaub mir, die sind zu intelligent, um mit den AGBs vor Gericht zu erscheinen - Gerichte kümmern sich nämlich herzlich wenig um Dinge wie den _gesunden Menschenverstand_ oder das _Rechtsempfinden einer Community_.




Deshalb sage ich ja würde es denen nit am Ars** vorbei gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (27. April 2010)

Zum einen, wer Regeln bricht, der muss wohl auch mit der entsprechenden Strafe dafür klar kommen.
Zum anderen, wer keine Zeit hat für ein Spiel, der sollte einfach die Finger davon lassen.

Es gibt kein "Recht" auf irgendeinen Inhalt im Spiel, nur weil man z.B. die monatliche Gebühr oder den Kaufpreis zahlt... entweder man spielt nach den Regeln oder man wird vor die Türe gesetzt.

Egal welches Spiel, egal in welcher Art beschissen wird, ein permanenter Bann ist die einzige richtige Antwort auf so ein Verhalten.
Wer unbedingt in Spielen cheaten will, soll sich ein Solo/offline Spiel kaufen, da kräht kein Hahn danach was auf dem eigenen PC damit angestellt wird.


----------



## Matago (27. April 2010)

Shannon16907 schrieb:


> Dann nimmst du aber an einen illegalen Geschäft teil da du den VERKAUF von Items tollerierst und damit auch die AGB´s brichst...






Shannon16907 schrieb:


> Wie blöde kann man sein? Sry aber muss man so sagen.
> 
> 1. OHNE diese Leuet würde es das game nicht geben!
> 
> ...




Also jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Mal davon abgesehen dass du extremst unfreundlich bzw. sogar beleidigend bist und hier Leute als Vollidioten
und ähnliches abstempelst. Hast du eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung und schreibst so einen Müll
dass mir fast schlecht wird.

Also zu deiner Aussage nummer 1. ich könnte immer Kotzen wenn ich in den Foren das Wort Illegal lese.

Die Betreiber (Ob jetzt Blizzard, Frogster etc.) schaffen für die Nutzung bzw. für die Verfügungstellung des Onlinezugangs
AGB´s. Diese unterzeichnet mann bei der Installation des Spiels und sollte sich auch an diese halten.
Wird mann dabei erwischt gegen die AGB´s zu handeln behält sich da die Nutzerfirma vor dein Account auch ohne
Angaben von Gründen zu bannen. (AGB´s heisst übrigends Allgemeine Geschäftsbedinungen).

Aber deswegen hat man noch lange nicht illegales getan, nur mal so nebenbei hier die definition von
Legalität: 

Das Wort _Legalität_ kommt aus dem Lateinischen (_lex, legis, legalitas_) und bedeutet Gesetz/Gesetzmäßigkeit, i.a.W. ein Gesetz ist eine 
Sammlung von allgemein verbindlichen Rechtsnormen, 
die in einem förmlichen Verfahren von dem dazu ermächtigten staatlichen Organ – dem Gesetzgeber – erlassen worden ist.

Ich wüsste nicht dass die Firmen oder Konzerne in Deutschland ein staatliches Organ oder der Gesetzgeber sind.
Und genausowenig sind AGB´s von Privatunternehmen keine Gesetze und haben auch keinerlei rechtliche Wirkung.

Es ist sogar so dass mann gegen manche AGB´s von Privatunternehmen klagen kann da diese der aktuellen deutschen 
Rechtssprechung wiedersprechen.

Und deswegen ist dein 2ter Beitrag genauso hirnrissig da sich niemand mit dem Verkauf von Gold strafbar macht.
Wie schon gesagt um sich strafbar zu machen müsste mann gegen Gesetze verstossen und AGB´s sind KEINE Gesetze.

Es wäre schön wenn hier Leute nicht immer mit ihrem gefährliches Halbwissen (Unwissen) glänzen würden.
Eine Firma kann mich sehr wohl in einem privaten Prozess auf Schadensersatz verklagen da ich mich nicht an Ihre AGB´s
oder geschlossene Verträge gehalten habe und somit Ihnen evtl. einen wirtschaftlichen Schaden verursacht habe.
Aber das hat nicht mit einem Strafprozess zu tun denn dieser wird von der Staatsanwaltschaft angestrebt und nur bei
begehen einer Straftat.


----------



## Mayestic (27. April 2010)

meinem vorredner muss ich aber dennoch widersprechen. nur weil etwas nicht im gesetzbuch steht heisst nicht das es nicht illegal ist. 
ich z.b. in meinem laden habe hausrecht und dies erlaubt mir jeden kunden auch wenn er gezahlt hat zu jeder zeit hausverbot zu erteilen wenn er gegen meine regeln in meinem betrieb verstößt.
mit betreten meines betriebs akzeptiert er freiwillig meinen regeln nachzukommen. diese hängen an 3 von 4 wänden deutlich sichtbar aus und die wichtigsten sind sogar an der wand in künstlerischer form verewigt. 
dennoch gibt es natürlich immer mal wieder agbs die fragwürdiger natur sind wie das ausschnüffeln von privaten daten und deren verbreitung z.b.
onlinespiele vergleiche ich nun wie mit meinem laden. wenn ich es spielen möchte muss ich das regelwerk akzeptieren. passt mir dieses nicht sollte ich es nicht spielen bzw kann es nicht spielen.
verstößt jemand gegen meine regeln entscheide ich was passiert. einen platzverweis darf ich geben, kommt der kunde dem nicht nach muss halt die polizei kommen und dann bekommt er das offizielle hausverbot und einen platzverweis von denen erteilt. 

aber wenn du dennoch mit deiner tollen wikipediainfo punkten musst weil du schon iwie recht hast ersetzen wir illegal einfach gegen regelverstoß. dann wird ein spieler eben gebannt weil er nichts illegales getan hat aber weil er gegen geltende regeln verstoßen hat. für mich weniger gebildeten landwirt mit schanklizenz ist das das selbe oder wars das gleiche ? egal. eine frage bleibt für mich allerdings noch offen. welches gesetz gilt denn nun im falle eines onlinespiels ? gilt das recht des landes des betroffenen spielers oder gilt das recht des firmensitzes oder des landes in dem die spieleserver stehn ? da weiß wikipedia doch bestimmt ne antwort. am besten was cooles mit lateinischem schnickschnack, sowas macht immer eindruck.

ich muss grade echt schwer nachdenken ob ich jemals in einem mmo gelesen habe das gold-item-kauf erlaubt ist. mir fällt das so auf anhieb keins ein. evtl kennt ihr ja eins.

ansonsten bleibt mal locker. klar ist es ärgerlich aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das es eben so läuft wie in jedem anderen f2p mmo oder kostenpflichtigem mmo. 
ist ein account verdächtig wird er einfach konsequent gesperrt. das wird viele falsche treffen aber es trifft auch die richtigen und das finden ja offiziel die meisten in ordnung.
wenn ihr nichts getan habt was gegen die regeln verstößt werden eure accounts auch sicher in den nächsten tagen wieder spielbar sein.
alles andere muss man mit dem support klären. kann gut sein das man iwas von einem char gekauft hat der vorher bei nem goldseller gekauft hat usw. 
das alles ist viel arbeit, man muss kilometerlange datenbanken auslesen und das kann dauern.

genießt einfach mal den recht schönen sommeranfang und nehmt euch ein paar tage frei. 
real money trading ist nach meinem wissen immer illegal. wenn dann würde der betreiber wohl eher selber gold anbieten denn dann verdient er noch was dran. 
und nur weil monatelang scheinbar oder tatsächlich rein garnix gegen goldseller getan wurde heisst es nicht das es plötzlich legal ist. 

mfg


----------



## Shariko (27. April 2010)

Wenn ich hier schon einige Kommentare lese, da graut es schon einen. Was es mit dem Goldkauf auf sich hat, siehe hier, aus einem früheren Post:


AnimalusII schrieb:


> nur mal spasseshalber...:
> 
> *10. Spielgegenstände (sog.".Item")*
> *
> ...



Damit ist gemeint, dass ALLES, was es im Spiel gibt, NICHT über Drittanbieter gekauft werden darf (Ausnahmen sind in diesem Fall die Gutscheincodes, die aber von Frogster entsprechend an die Redakteure verteilt werden). Ergo somit zählt auch Gold als Item und darf somit nicht von Drittanbietern erworben werden. Da ist nix schwammiges drin, man muß die AGBs nur gescheit lesen und verstehen können.



sommerrasen schrieb:


> Hi, Gilden 72
> 
> da hast du mit deinem Beitrag voll ins Schwarze getroffen. WOW ist monatlich aber entschieden billiger, und diese Abzockerei mit gleichzeitigem Verdummen der Spieler durch Frogster's
> Kommentare, so etwas gibt es bei WOW nicht und auch bei keinem anderen Spiel online.
> ...



Ja, klar WoW ist ja so günstig. *ironie off*
Jetzt mal ernsthaft, würde es sich nur auf die Abokosten beschränken, wäre WoW auch günstiger auf Dauer gesehen, aber da dem nicht mehr so ist, mutieren die auch immer mehr zu den größten Abzockern aller Zeiten. Allein der Petshop spricht schon für sich. 
Und damit nicht gleich geweint wird, dass man das "arme" WoW so in den Dreck zieht: 
Bei Star Trek Online gibt es ja ähnliche Probleme, in dem man über den Cryptic Shop sich neue Rassen dazu kaufen kann. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch nix anderes wie Abzocke, da man neben den Abogebühren noch zusätzlich reales Geld löhnen darf, um den ganzen Kontent genießen zu können. Aus meiner Sicht auch ein Unding.
Diese Art ist für mich weder ein Abospiel noch ein F2P, da sie gleich beides haben wollen.

Ach, wer meint Gold von den Goldsellern kaufen zu müssen, selbst schuld.


----------



## Shannon16907 (27. April 2010)

Matago schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen dass du extremst unfreundlich bzw. sogar beleidigend bist und hier Leute als Vollidioten
> und ähnliches abstempelst. Hast du eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung und schreibst so einen Müll
> ...




Lol, da streitest du dich jetzt mit mir über eine Begrifflichkeit und bitte wenn schon Latein dann richtig. 1. Es gibt wie im englischen auch mehrere Bedeutungen von einen Wort, 
im Fall "illegal" heißt es neben deiner Übersetzung auch in etwa Regelverstoß also bitte wenn du auf Latein zurückgreifst nicht das erste im Duden nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich muss auch Mayetic rechtgeben, so wie du es erklärt hast, ist es vollkommen richtig!!!
Ich bin jetzt zu faul nochmal die geeignete Stelle in den AGB´s rauszusuchen aber du kannst da nachlesen dass dies ein explizieter Verstoß gegen die AGB´s 
ist und einen Bann zufolge hat,  sie haben sogar das Recht den nenn ich ihn mal "Schuldigen" vor Gericht zu verklagen,
auch wenn sie dies nicht machen ist dies ein Verstoß gegen die Deutschen Richtlinien (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Verhandlung dann in Deutschland stattfinden würde) und damit kommen wir wieder auf
das Wort illegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zurück zu den Anfängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Matago (27. April 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> meinem vorredner muss ich aber dennoch widersprechen. nur weil etwas nicht im gesetzbuch steht heisst nicht das es nicht illegal ist.
> ich z.b. in meinem laden habe hausrecht und dies erlaubt mir jeden kunden auch wenn er gezahlt hat zu jeder zeit hausverbot zu erteilen wenn er gegen meine regeln in meinem betrieb verstößt.
> mit betreten meines betriebs akzeptiert er freiwillig meinen regeln nachzukommen. diese hängen an 3 von 4 wänden deutlich sichtbar aus und die wichtigsten sind sogar an der wand in künstlerischer form verewigt.
> dennoch gibt es natürlich immer mal wieder agbs die fragwürdiger natur sind wie das ausschnüffeln von privaten daten und deren verbreitung z.b.
> ...




Also noch einmal und diesmal ohne Wikipedia Zitate :-))

Auch du vergleichst hier jetzt Äpfel mit Birnen.

Es stimmt du kannst deine Regeln (AGB´s)in deinem Laden aufhängen und du kannst verlangen dass sich Leute danach richten und falls sie es nicht tun kannst du sie aus deinem Laden verweissen
sogar nötigenfalls mit polizeilicher Gewalt da du in diesem Falle von deinem Hausrecht Gebrauch machst und das kannst du sogar ohne einen Grund und genauso kann mich Blizzard oder Activision
oder welche Firma auch immer von Ihren Servern schmeissen ohne jegliche Begründung und sich dabei auf Ihre AGB´s berufen. Und ich kann rein gar nix dagegen tun da es rechtlich korrekt ist.

Bloss mehr kannst weder du noch die Firma machen da wie schon gesagt die AGB´s keine Gesetze sind, nachfolgend 2 Beispiele.

1. Du hängst in deinem Laden am Eingang eine Regel auf dass du beim rausgehen alle Taschen kontrollierst und durchsuchen tust.
So nun komm ich zu Kasse und will dir meine Tasche nicht zeigen, so darfst du meine Tasche durchsuchen ?? nach deiner Logik würden dir deine Regeln die du im Laden 
aufgehängt hast das Recht dazu geben da ich ja mit dem betreten des Ladens mich damit einverstanden erklärt habe.

Die Antwort ist nein darfst du nicht da du nicht die Exekutive bist und du kein Recht hast dieses zu tun.
So das einzige was du tun darfst ist die Polizei rufen und die muss dann meine Tasche durchsuchen.
So hier tritt aber das nächste Problem in Kraft darfst du mich festhalten bis die Polizei eintrifft ???

Du wirst dich vermutlich auf den Jedermann-Festnahme Paragraphen berufen §127 STPO nach welchem jeder jedem beim erwischen bei einer Straftat bis zum eintreffen
der Polizei festhalten kann. So nun kommt die Polizei durchsucht meine Tasche und findet nix, heisst ich habe keine Straftat begangen und mit welcher Rechtfertigung
hast du mich dann festgehalten ??? 
Antwort: du hattest kein Recht mich festzuhalten da ich keine Straftat begangen habe und der blosse Verdacht reicht dazu nicht aus und ich kann dich jetzt im gegenzug
wegen Freiheitsberaubung anzeigen. Und was nützen dir jetzt deine AGB´s ????  GAR NIX

2. Du hängst in deinem Laden gut sichtbar eine Regel auf dass das öffnen einer Originalverpackung zumkauf der Ware verpflichtet (machen übrigends viele Geschäfte).

So nun komme ich zu dir in den Laden will mir den Staubsauger der da original verpackt steht anschauen und reisse den Karton auf.
Kannst du mich jetzt zwingen den zu kaufen ???

Antwort nein kannst du nicht . Es gibt einige Gesetzesurteile dazu, dass das aufreissen der Originalverpackung nicht zum Kauf einer Ware verpflichtet.
Und was nützen die jetzt deine schön angebrachten AGB´s mit denen ichmich ja einverstanden erklärt habe beim betreten des Ladens.
Gar Nix, da diese AGB´s der Deutschen Rechtsprechung widersprechen und damit nichtig sind.

Also noch einmal AGB´s sind keine Gesetze und das Verstossen gegen diese ist keine Straftat.



So und jetzt nochmal @Shannon16907

Du vermischst schon wieder 2 Sachen miteinander.

Du hast Recht und das habe ich auch in meinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben.

Wenn du gegen die AGB´s bzw. gegen einen gültig geschlossenen Vertrag verstösst kann dich die Firma verklagen und von dir einen Schadenersatz fordern
aufgrund eventuell entstandener Schäden. Und solange die AGB´s bzw. der Vertrag nicht sittenwidrig sind oder gegen bestehende Deutsche Rechtsprechung verstossen,
werden Sie evtl. auch Recht bekommen und du musst einen Schadensersatz leisten.

Aber das sind doch 2 Paar Stiefel hier handelt es sich um ein ziviles Verfahren welches jemand gegen dich anstrebt und nicht um ein Strafprozess welcher von der 
Staansanwaltschaft durchgeführt wird. Und sogar wenn ich dieses Verfahren verliere bin ich weder vorbestraft noch muss ich ins Gefängniss da ich keine Straftat
begangen habe. 

Also bitte bitte nicht verschiedene Sachen miteinander vermischen


----------



## papa123 (27. April 2010)

@[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
*sommerrasen*
[/font]
Aber nein, ganz im Gegenteil von den Unkosten wirst du selten was finden.


Nur zu Deiner Information. Das Wort *Unkosten* gibt es nicht, weil Unkosten wären keine!! Kosten.


----------



## Noxiel (27. April 2010)

AGB's *shiver*

Deppenappostroph und dann auch noch ohne Sinn. Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen*s*?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riana6 (28. April 2010)

Also 1. ich bin jetzt WoW Spieler und ich muss sagen RoM hätte sich beim abkupfern der Namen etwas Mühe geben können.
Es ist doch mehr als auffällig das es bei WoW schon seit langen einen Ort gibt der "Land des Wehklagens" heißt.
Klingels da bei einigen? Ich sag nur" Küste der Wehklagens".
Wenn sie sich soviel mühe beim beim abkupfern von dem AGB gemacht hätten wären sie besser gefahren, aber das war ihnen anscheinend nebensächlich.
Wer mal ein detaliertes AGB sehen möchte sollte sich das von WoW mal ansehen, das ist ein AGB und nicht das Toilettenpapier was RoM da verzapft hat.
Da fragt man sich doch wo se das her haben.
Da wird von Gebühren geredet aber dieses Spiel soll doch nicht kostenpflichtig sein.
Und von Items jedoch nicht detaliert darauf eingegangen was genau damit gemeint ist.
Es sieht doch so aus das hier die Spieler für die Faulheit von Frogster bestraft werden.
Weil die nicht in der Lage sind ein anständiges AGB zu schreiben.
Und jetzt können sich wieder darüber einige Leute aufregen, aber ehrlich WoW gibs momentan für 10 Tage kostenlos ladet es runter und seht euch deren AGB an und dann wenn ihr den Unterschied gesehn und begriffen habt könnt ihr eure Meinung zu den Toilettenpapier von AGB äußern was Frogster anbietet.
Den nach Frogsters Wischiwaschi AGB sind die Spieler zu unrecht gesperrt da eine genaue Detalierung und eine vernünftige Überarbeitung des AGBs fehlt.

^^ Und denkt daran bevor ihr meinen Thrad in der Luft zerreißt ,seht euch das AGB von WoW an, ihr werdet den Unterschied bestimmt erkennen wenn ihr nicht blind seid.^^


----------



## Mikehoof (28. April 2010)

> ich hab in den letzten 6 monaten 500 euro an dias bei frogster gekauft...die meiste zeit hab ich damit verbracht der gilde zu helfen am anfang...weil ich wenig zeit zum spielen hatte hab ich dann mal ein bisschen gold gekauft um meine rüstung und waffe zu pimpen



Also 500€ bei Frogster investiert und für wieviel noch Gold dazu gekauft? Man bei der MMO Industrie müssen ja die $$ Zeichen in den Augen leuchten. *g*

Mal ehrlich wie können einige hier so dreist sein und sich über ihre temp. Sperre auch noch aufregen?


----------



## FooFighter007 (28. April 2010)

Zumal ja die ersten Spieler wohl *heute *schon wieder entbannt wurden - in Taborea sind halt 14 Tage kürzer


----------



## Mikehoof (28. April 2010)

Vielleicht kann man sich ja eine Anti-Bann Rolle im Shop kaufen?


----------



## Esperli (28. April 2010)

Gibt es hier noch was zu sagen? Eig nicht oder? Wurde eh schon alles vorgetragen, und sich über die Bedeutung und genaue Definition von irgendwas zu streiten ist einfach Haarspalterei und kleinkariert. Gesperrt ist gesperrt.


----------



## Allexiella (28. April 2010)

mal eine kurze Frage....

Wenn a) gold gekauft wurde

          b) etwas über Items in den AGB´s steht

          c) Froggi in ROM etwas Hausrecht-vergleichbares hat

.

.

wozu wird hier diskutiert wie die Rechtssprechung und das Empfinden der Community ist. Froggi will das nicht -> BANN -> Ende..

oder was.......


----------



## PaluppenPaul (28. April 2010)

Jo...endlich kann ich meine twinks wieder mit gold versorgen:-)


----------



## Tikume (28. April 2010)

Ich spiele ja kein Runes of Magic, insofern sind meine Gedankengänge vielleicht falsch.

Aber war es nicht so dass man diese Diamanten bei Frogster für echtes Geld erwerben und dann Ingame gegen Gold auch wieder verkaufen konnte?
Insofern haben die gebannten nur den Fehler gemacht das Gold über den falschen Vertriebsweg zu kaufen.


----------



## Mayestic (28. April 2010)

Matago schrieb:


> Also noch einmal und diesmal ohne Wikipedia Zitate :-))
> 
> Auch du vergleichst hier jetzt Äpfel mit Birnen.
> 
> Also bitte bitte nicht verschiedene Sachen miteinander vermischen





Äpfel und Birnen , nicht schlecht. 





Dann frag ich mal anders. Entspricht er der Legalität wenn ich verbiete das Kunden Speisen und Getränke mit in mein Lokal bringen um sie dort zu verzehren / trinken weil sie es sich nicht leisten können den ganzen Abend bei mir zu saufen wo der Discounter gegenüber das alles viel billiger anbietet als ich ? Sie wollen bei mir saufen, meine Tische und Stühle belegen, Kosten verursachen, genauso abfeiern können wie die zahlende Kundschaft aber auf meine Regeln nicht achten und das alles nur mit der Ausrede das sie es sich als Geringverdiener nicht leisten können und es sich daher woanders besorgen ? 

Das entspricht dann wohl eher den aktuellen Problem hier wenn ein Spieler meint sich Gold und Items von anderen Quellen zu besorgen und diese dann im Spiel zu nutzen nur weil sie eben nicht genug Freizeit haben und es sich nicht selber erfarmen können. Der Spieler will alles das haben was andere haben und verstößt dabei auch gerne gegen Regeln.

Wer es sich nicht leisten kann bei mir zu kaufen, wer es sich als Spieler nicht leisten kann soviel Freizeit zu investieren zum farmen von Gold ( setze ich jetzt mal gleich mit Arbeitsplatz und Euros) um das Spiel nach dem Regelwerk zu spielen der sollte es nicht spielen, genauso wenig werden Gäste bei mir glücklich wenn sie meinen sich ihre Getränke mitzubringen. Dann ist es mir lieber sie bleiben den ganzen Abend bei Mineralwasser oder kostenlosem Leitungswasser. Aber sie können eben bei mir nicht alles das haben was andere haben. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit wenn sich jemand ein Getränk mit jemand anderem teilt. Wegen meiner kommen 10 Gäste und trinken gemeinsam eine 0,5er Cola. Ist mir recht aber sie bringen keine AldiCola mit in den Laden um sie dort zu trinken.

Der Kunde hat die Speisen und Getränke nicht bei mir gekauft möchte sie aber bei mir verbrauchen. Ich habe ihm diese Erlaubnis nicht erteilt, ich verbiete es. Das sind meine Regeln. 

Er darf sie vor der Tür essen / trinken oder wenn er über meine Regel erbost den Laden verlässt darf er sie essen / trinken aber nicht bei mir. 

Dulde ich einen Würstchenverkaufer ( vergleiche ich nun mal mit nem Goldseller ) in meinem Laden ? Nein, ich werfe ihn raus wenn ich kann.

Dulde ich Kunden ( Goldkäufer ) die bei ihm kaufen nur um sich dann an meine Tische zu setzen um sie zu verzehren und mir als Dankeschön noch den Dreck da lassen ? Nein. 

Es gilt gleiches Recht für Alle. Fängt einer meiner Kunden an in meinem Laden nur noch Dinge zu konsumieren die er nicht bei mir gekauft hat und ich dulde dies fragt sich doch über kurz oder lang jeder andere Kunde warum er das nicht auch so macht. Da wäre er ja blöd wenn er bei mir für 0,5 Liter Apfelschorle 3,80&#8364; zahlt und dafür beim Discounter um die Ecke ca. 11 Liter bekommen würde. 

Ich als Selbstständiger muss auch damit leben. Ich spiele auch Onlinespiele. Ich arbeite aber auch mehr als 12 Stunden am Tag, naja meistens. Jetzt im Sommer garantiert mehr. Mein Laden brummt zur Sommerzeit und platz aus allen Nähten. Ich könnte mir Millionen von Gold kaufen, darf es aber nicht. Auch ich könnte in meiner spärlichen Freizeit im Spiel mehr anfangen als farmen / grinden aber die Spielregeln erlauben keinen Goldkauf und drohen mit Strafen bis hin zum Accountverlusst. Euros wären echt nicht das Problem. Meine Spielzeit ist das Problem. Also spiele ich nur gefühlt auf unterem Mittelklasseniveau und werde wohl niemals alles im Spiel zu Gesicht bekommen weil es eben nicht geht. 

Es tut mir leid für all diejenigen die das nicht einsehn wollen.

@Tikume so läuft das in mehreren Spielen. Man kann z.b. in EVE Online Gametimecodes von anderen Spielern gegen Ingamewährung kaufen. Das darf aber offiziell nur in einem speziellen Part des Forums passieren. Der Betreiber verdient ja so oder so daran. Es hört sich für viele Spieler gleich an ist es aber nicht. Ich darf mir keine 500 Mio auf Ebay kaufen aber ich darf mir einen GTC kaufen und den im Forum für 500 Mio anbieten. Der Betreiber ist da sogar soweit dahinter das er die Transaktion überwacht und den GTC vorher auf Gültigkeit prüft. Das gleich gilt hier. Ich darf Diamanten im Itemshop kaufen und diese gegen Gold verkaufen. Frogster macht dabei den Gewinn, ich darf das Gold aber nicht auf Ebay und Co. kaufen denn da verdient Frogster nix dran aber dennoch verursachen goldfarmen / goldseller Kosten. Damit meine ich nicht das Personal welches versucht ihnen auf die Schliche zu kommen ich meine ganz normale Bandbreite. Das sind Spieler die 24/7 spielen, gerne mit dutzenden Accounts die alle von Botprogrammen gesteuert werden. Auch das verursacht Kosten genauso wie jeder Spieler Kosten verursacht. 

Ist wie bei mir im Laden. 10 dürfen sich ein Getränk teilen aber keiner darf was von draussen mitbringen. Reiner Kapitalismus mit der Ausrede das ich sonst pleite gehe was bei mir zumindest garnicht so weit hergeholt ist aber das die meisten nicht sehen wollen denn ich schaff ja das halbe Jahr nix bzw fahre auch mal 3 Monate am Stück in Urlaub, wie kann es mir denn da finanziell schlecht gehn ? ^^ Fakt ist aber wenn ich mehr als einen schlechten Sommer am Stück bekomme kann ich einpacken und stempeln gehn.


----------



## Sagmentus (28. April 2010)

Runes of Magic ist einfach ziemlich billig.
Frogster lässt Monate lang zu gold bei Goldsellern zu kaufen ohne das etwas passiert, und dann meinen Goldseller seien illegal, und einfach mal alle Leute die da was mit zu tun hatten bannen.

Auf der anderen Seite find ich haben die Leute die bei den Goldsellern was gekauft haben mindestens 50% selbst. Das das nicht legal ist muss doch jeder merken der bei Verstand ist! 


----------
Ich find den Bann von Frogster also richtig, aber dann auch mal was anderen machen als nur die goldseller Accounts bannen.
Was les ich auf der RoM HP? Wir haben über 1800 goldseller Accounts gebannt"
Ja super, genauso schnell wie ein Char gebannt ist, ist auch ein neuer erstellt, und dass hat frogster dann von ihren Banns.

Bezahlt also nich Unmengen an Geld für RoM, spielt lieber ein Spiel mit monatlichen Gebühren.
Dort bekommt ihr für wesentlich weniger Geld im Monat laggfreie Server (die von RoM sind ja nich auszuhalten), und da muss nich der Handel mit irgendwelcher Goldversand-Deaktivierung zum Stillstand gebracht werden.
Ok, der wird jetzt wieder aktiviert, aber wieso musste das überhaupt sein? Das hätte man sicher auch anders und Gamerfreundlicher lösen können.

Ich hab auch lange Zeit RoM gespielt, und ich muss euch sagen: Es ist besser wenn ihr keine Möglichkeit habt Extraitems zu kaufen.
Auch wenn ihr natürlich nicht dazu gezwungen werdet, aber z.B. ohne ein Mount habt ihr 0 Chance.

----------
Wenn ihr das einigermaßen so bestätigen könnt wäre es nett dies hie rzu posten.

LG Sagmentus


----------



## Watumba (28. April 2010)

antjest1706 schrieb:


> Account-Sperre für Leute die bei Goldsellern kaufen absolut in Ordnung - ich hoffe das die konsequent jeden Sperren der dieses Miese Pack von Goldsellern unterstützt ... und die die gesperrt wurden, hört auf zu heulen wenn ihr nicht im Stande seid eurer Gold, so wie die meisten, selbst zu erfarmen/erspielen tja dann lass die Finger von RoM und Co ..
> 
> basta



Also die Frage ist doch was man unter Goldseller versteht wenn du unter Goldseller Leute verstehst, die bei Ebay oder in dubiosen Online-Shops Gold direkt für Geld anbieten
nach dem Motto "1.000.0000 Gold für 10 €", dann würde ich dir zustimmen. Steht schießlich in den AGB´s von ROM, daß das nicht erlaubt ist! 

Wenn jemand sich jedoch bei Frogster gegen Echtgeld Diamanten gekauft hat und gegen Gold im AH getauscht hat ist es mega ungerecht wenn sein Acc dann gesperrt wird!

Noch schlimmer fände ich es, wenn jemand im AH einen Gegenstand verkauft und dadurch "schmutziges Gold" bekommt und dann gesperrt wird !

zu dem sollte man sich als Außenstehender nie ein Urteil erlauben ob eine Accousperrung gerechtfertigt ist oder nícht!


----------

